# Pro Spec vs Sufix tritanium



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

not putting this in the main forum cause its basically hatteras specific and drum specific. Getting ready to respool my heavers and wondering what some of you guys prefer, NOT A MONO/BRAID DEBATE, there are two of those already going round and round. Im questioning pro spec #20 vs tritanium plus #20. Thanks guys


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pro spec is the smaller diameter.. Actually their 20 is smaller than tri 17lb test... I have used it for 2 seasons with good success,although many question the abrasion resistance of pro spec.. I mainly pier fish with it for drum and have not had a problem.. Going to start a thread on open forum telling about my NEW experience with suffix tri 17.. I switched to the pro spec because the suffix chartreuse tied chity knots.. I have to take it back after I tried a newer batch of the stuff when I ran out of the pro spec.. Both are good lines.. jmho..


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

ok that kinda addresses both things ive heard, abrasion resistance with pro spec and bad knots with the tri. just read your post on the main about the tri, i think i might give it a shot this spring. thanks


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ive used both and caught citations on both. Tri will last longer on the spool if you are land based. The prospec was good for a long ass cast but I needed to re-spool every day I used it sometimes twice a day. It is soft which is good for casting and low memory, but it also makes it susceptible to shell damage easy. I'd use it in a pinch but I'd rather have Tri. If I knew I needed a 110 yard cast and was going to get bit by a 50" fish, given the choice I am taking Tri 17 every day over 20 PS..


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Tri 17 seems a little more resilient would have to agree.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

used prospec, and it knots up fine, is strong, but tryng a triple surgeons if it wasnt tied just right it would break real easy. I didnt have to change it every day. I am gonna stick to big game though.


----------

